# TR - so SORRY !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

That BILL came 2 visit your state - the only GOOD thing ? your pup loves 2 SWIM !!!! V SAFE !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bill was only half as bad as we expected it to be.
A lot less flooding, and rain fall than we had in May.
Only isolated areas took a pounding. Winds and higher tides cause some coastal flooding. But over all not to bad.
RT has offered to send me a ark in the past, and RBD said I could send the rain his way. Give it a month and we will be asking for rain.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

TR - The ark is still available if you need it. :


----------

